

Professional Photographer's Association as out of touch as MPAA and RIAA - yangez
http://www.stuckincustoms.com/2012/01/27/the-foolish-ppa-is-pro-pipa-and-sopa/

======
kstenerud
PPA, MPAA, and RIAA are the modern equivalent of guilds. They were once useful
for protecting the little guy, then evolved into a protection racket.

------
ben_straub
I was just at a PPA conference (Imaging USA in New Orleans), and every session
started with a PPA rep saying "No photography. All slides are protected by
copyright." I don't even know where to begin.

~~~
sukuriant
You might steal their 1024x768 representation of a photograph with some of the
worst color accuracy possible (because it's a projector) while still looking
acceptable! And, with some up-scaling, might even be useful as a laptop's
wallpaper. Well, as long as you can get rid of the distortions caused by your
angle (maybe you used a tilt-shift lens?), and all the imperfections from the
projection surface, fix all the color issues that came from the poor
representation, and somehow explain why you needed a tripod in the back of the
room. Oh noes!

I jest, but they probably put that their as a CYA :/. Also, technically, all
of their slides and images are protected by copyright. They did, after all,
create them.

[edit: clarifying, improving grammar]

------
jack-r-abbit
Holy Over-sized Page Header, Batman! 850px... that is ridiculous.

~~~
hornbaker
Agreed. I'm a huge fan of his work, but every time I visit his site I cringe
at that header. Maybe he has a wall-sized monitor and he doesn't notice the
problem.

------
jxcole
I've always been a fan of stuckincustoms. His collection of HDR photography is
incredible. I recommend everyone to check it out.

------
codex
"He said, she said."

Look, some people just have different agendas than you do. It doesn't mean
they're out of touch--just out of touch with your own agenda, the one you
don't think you have, but do.

